

A Board of Directors is not an Advisory Board - riffer
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/07/a-board-of-directors-is-not-an-advisory-board.html

======
tptacek
Advisory boards are basically like NASCAR decals. You get names people
recognize to endorse you, you put them on your web page, you pretty much
forget about it.

The _actual_ board's purpose is basically to decide when to fire you.

So yes, it's good to know the difference between these groups. =)

------
kloncks
I would argue that one needs a Board of Directors that IS an Advisory Board.

Then and only then would I appreciate and respect my Board.

~~~
hugh3
By the time you have a board of directors it's not _your_ board any more.

